# Christmas shrimp?



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

This was totally unintentional! when I downloaded the pic on my computer I couldn't help but to laugh I'll call him Rudolph the red nosed Blue Jelly shrimp. The heater light is actually green but it came out looking red.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool! 

The moment is captured. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

that is soooo cool 

I had that happen once with my Betta "Tigger" I took a pic of him in his bowl and in the background was a picture of a Tiger I had on my wall...thought it was fitting!

That is such a neat shot...lucky you had the camera at hand, Ive missed sooo many shots because the camera was in the other room and by the time I got it set up, the shrimp/s had moved off...darn.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome!! that could be a future P.O.T.M. lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's cool!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

1 in a million shot


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely a Christmas shrimp shot ! Don't you just love it when you see a shot like this in front of you and the camera is actually within reach ! Usually it's hiding when unique things like this happen. Well done !


----------

